# The Cursillo....



## Mrs. Bailey (Mar 22, 2010)

Dear Mr. Moderator, if this isn't the right place for this, will you please let me know  Thanks!

Tonight we received a text from a man who we've been sharing the gospel with over the past 5 years in visits to an Indian Reservation. This was not unusual, as we get text usually once a week or so from him. What was unusual was this, his message : "Guess what guys, I gave my life to the Lord!" 

Our most recent viisit was a long weekend just a few ago with some friends. We've shared some aspect of the Gospel with them as frequently and often as we can, so this is a compelling statement for us to see.

We called him right a way and found out he went to an RC Cursillo. it was there where he says he made a decision for Christ.

At first glance of the official Cursillo website wasn't encouraging. Roman Catholic, emotional, mystical... ??? Obviously, we have some digging to do in our understanding of what has happened with our friend and we want to be wise in our cousel and direction to him. 

Can anyone share any experiences with the Cursillo movement?


----------



## Skyler (Mar 22, 2010)

It's not inconceivable that, despite the unbiblical influences of the Cursillo, your preaching of the Gospel may have led him to truly be converted. I'd be careful about assuming that he's not simply because it happened somewhere heretical.


----------



## Mrs. Bailey (Mar 22, 2010)

Yes, realizing that we have a very big God....


----------



## Glenn Ferrell (Mar 22, 2010)

I’ve had some contact with the Cursillo movement before, in both its Roman Catholic and Anglican forms. It is primarily a lay led movement which began in Spain. Thirty-five years ago, when I had my contacts, it included traditional Catholic piety, such as veneration of the displayed host and traditional Catholic prayers. It is a three day retreat with an initial day of silence (on the part of participants), a series of lectures usually presented by laymen who previously attended Cursillo, and prayer support from past participants and others. It employed Spanish phrases and words as a sort of insider code for new and past participants. I believe the once popular Marriage Encounter movement (Does that still exist?) grew out of the Cursillo, and copied aspects of its pattern. Seems Cursillo aims at making nominal Roman Catholics practicing Catholics.

It is a good sign your friend wanted you to know of his experience. He is at least focused on the Lord at present, having had an emotional and intense experience. Rather than argue with what he has experienced, continue to present to him the gospel of salvation by grace through faith in Jesus Christ alone. Stress grace and the authority of the scripture. When such things as veneration of the displayed sacrament or saints comes up, direct him to scripture, pointing out that God’s word is the final authority, not men or a church. Point out, that otherwise man makes himself god, and is an idolater. 

There is also a Presbyterian (probably PCUSA) form of the Cursillo-

Presbyterian Cursillo/Pilgrimage


----------

